# Can this be a sign of some disease?



## hmingtea (Nov 6, 2012)

Pic 1 (Circled Area)









Pic 2









In pic 1, i never see this patches, they are not dry/itchy neither the fur came off... its just the patches.

In pic 2, the color of the skin were like the small white area, now it turns almost all black/dark now. 

Is this normal or some symptoms of a skin or any other disease. Please help.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think its normal as long as it is not making her itch. If you're worried ask the vet.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like normal skin pigment color to me.


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

again i would say it looks like normal skin pigment or colour but for reall peace of mind the vets more qualified


----------



## hmingtea (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your helpful comments and Merry Christmas to you all!!!


----------

